# Got this problem any 1 got any ideas on it



## BiGShiRley (May 18, 2008)

The ordinal 363 could not be located in the dynamic link library urlmon.dll

iedw.exe 

and i cant seem to view my msn emails now any ideas ? 

thankyou


----------



## Mussels (May 18, 2008)

IEDW is internet explorer crash detection.

found links to a 'fix' which is this

http://patch-info.de/IE/Downloads/IE6SP2_urlmon_dll-Crash.zip

got it from here
http://groups.google.com/group/microsoft.public.windowsupdate/msg/f171f826a1bb17a



> it's a good idea
> to close *all* opened IE6 windows *before* applying the registry fix.


----------



## BiGShiRley (May 18, 2008)

thx fixed


----------



## Mussels (May 19, 2008)

np. clicking the thanks button under my post helps too


----------

